# Wir Waren Helden!



## Tokko (29 Feb. 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* WIR WAREN HELDEN!*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Alle die nach 1980 geboren wurden, haben hier nichts mehr zu suchen ;-)…denn: Kinder von HEUTE werden in Watte gepackt!
........Sind Sie vor 1980 geboren, dann bitte jetzt weiterlesen ;-)*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Wenn Sie als Kind in den 60er oder 70er Jahren lebten, ist es
zurückblickend kaum zu glauben, dass wir so lange überleben konnten!
Als Kinder saßen wir in Autos ohne Sicherheitsgurte und ohne Airbags.
Unsere Bettchen waren angemalt mit Farben voller Blei und Cadmium.
Die Fläschchen aus der Apotheke konnten wir ohne Schwierigkeiten
ö ffnen, genauso wie die Flasche mit Bleichmittel.
Türen und Schränke waren eine ständige Bedrohung für unsere 
Fingerchen und auf dem Fahrrad trugen wir nie einen Helm.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Wir tranken Wasser aus Wasserhähnen und nicht aus Flaschen. Wir 
bauten *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Wagen aus Seifenkisten und entdeckten während der ersten Fahrt den 
Hang hinunter, dass wir die Bremsen vergessen hatten. Damit kamen wir 
nach einigen Unfällen klar. Wir verließen morgens das Haus zum Spielen. Wir blieben den ganzen 
Tag weg und mussten erst zu Hause sein, wenn die Straßenlaternen 
angingen. Niemand wusste, wo wir waren und wir hatten nicht mal ein Handy 
dabei!*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Wir haben uns geschnitten, brachen Knochen und Zähne und niemand 
wurde deswegen verklagt. Es waren eben Unfälle. Niemand hatte Schuld außer 
wir selbst. Keiner fragte nach "Aufsichtspflicht". Können Sie sich noch an
" Unfälle" erinnern? Wir kämpften und schlugen einander manchmal grün und blau. Damit
mussten wir leben, denn es interessierte die Erwachsenen nicht 
besonders.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Wir aßen Kekse, Brot mit dick Butter, tranken sehr viel und wurden
trotzdem nicht zu dick ( ausser einigen Pölsterchen …leider...). Wir tranken 
mit unseren Freunden aus einer Flasche und niemand starb an den Folgen.
Wir hatten nicht: Playstation, Nintendo 64, X-Box, Videospiele, 64
Fernsehkanäle, Filme auf Video, Surround Sound, eigene Fernseher, 
Computer,Internet-Chat-Rooms.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Wir hatten Freunde!!! Wir gingen einfach raus und trafen sie auf der
Straße. Oder wir marschierten einfach zu deren Heim und klingelten. 
Manchmal brauchten wir gar nicht klingeln und gingen einfach hinein. 
Ohne Termin und ohne Wissen unserer gegenseitigen Eltern. Keiner 
brachte uns und keiner holte uns...*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
WIE WAR DAS ALLES NUR MÖGLICH?
Wir dachten uns Spiele aus mit Holzstöcken und Tennisbällen. Außerdem
aßen wir Würmer. Und die Prophezeiungen trafen nicht ein: Die Würmer 
lebten nicht in unseren Mägen für immer weiter und mit den Stöcken 
stachen wir auch nicht besonders viele Augen aus. Beim Straßenfußball 
durfte nur mitmachen, wer gut war. Wer nicht gut war, musste lernen, 
mit Enttäuschungen klarzukommen.
Manche Schüler waren nicht so schlau wie andere. Sie rasselten durch
Prüfungen und wiederholten Klassen. Das führte damals nicht zu 
emotionalen Elternabenden oder gar zur Änderung der 
Leistungsbewertung.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Unsere Taten hatten manchmal Konsequenzen. Das war klar und keiner
konnte sich verstecken. Wenn einer von uns gegen das Gesetz verstoßen 
hat, war klar, dass die Eltern ihn nicht automatisch aus dem 
Schlamassel heraushauen. Im Gegenteil: Sie waren oft der gleichen 
Meinung wie die Polizei! So etwas!
Unsere Generation hat eine Fülle von innovativen Problemlösern und
Erfindern mit Risikobereitschaft hervorgebracht. Wir hatten Freiheit, 
Misserfolg, Erfolg und Verantwortung. Mit alldem wussten wir 
umzugehen!*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Und Sie gehören auch dazu?!?*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH! ! ! *[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*SIE GEHÖREN ZU EINER AUSSTERBENDEN SPEZIES! SIE GEHÖREN ZU DEN LETZTEN RICHTIG WAHREN HELDEN!
*[/FONT]​


----------



## Katzun (29 Feb. 2008)

vieles stimmt davon:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (29 Feb. 2008)

katzun schrieb:


> vieles stimmt davon:thumbup:



Wen ich so recht überlege, stimmt eigentlich alles. Zumindest bei mir.

Gruß
Tokko


----------

